# $35000 / 3br - motivated seller (west muskogee)



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I have 2 1/2/ acres in west muskogee. The property has an old 3 bdr house and a 3 bdr trailer with a 2 car garage on it. The house is in need of a lot of work, the trailer needs a new floor, cabinets, plumbing work. There is a small pond in the back of the property that has fish in it. There is 2 storage buildings, and the front is fenced, the back has an old fence. There are good established neighbors in this area. I am asking 35,000 for all, but will take any reasonable offer. Motivated to sell!!!!! you can contact my email or call me at 918-7-8-5446 and I will return your call as soon as possible. Thank you for looking. Sorry i have no pictures. 
Reply to: [email protected]

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reo/1688026967.html


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Sounds to me this property is worth the value of the land minus the cost of removing the house and trailer.

Haven't done any research but I am not sure if land in that part goes for $10K an acre.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it's a great offer, considering it has a house, a trailer, two out buildings. Unless these are just shells waiting to fall down, I think it sounds right, but do appreciate you're thoughts on this.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Chuckie

I am curious about something. Are you just racking up posts or do you have an interest in all this property? I am curious because you just seem to post in the real estate section.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Nopers, could care less about post count. I am just looking thru properties and right now I'm at an impasse on another one (seller dragging his feet), and just post up what I find for those interested. I have no interest in any of it, other than maybe seeing someone get a good deal. I realize some folks don't have the time to just drudge thru some of it, believe me, I hate it ,lol.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, and I do post in several other threads, mainly the emergency/prep one. I come and read alot, learn alot from folks here on canning, animal husbandry, things like that. I guess this is my way of trying to give back a little.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for answering. No offense meant


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Chuckie, and thank you starjj for giving him a chance to answer the questions others may have been wondering.

Maybe it will help someone find a place that they can afford.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I just figured he was the chatty type - many of us are!


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank all, yes, my wife says I have never met a stranger lol. Sometimes, strike up a conversation with a stranger and sit and talk for 30 minutes, country I guess. Sometimes it's nice to just sit and talk. Lol, I tell my wife, the world can wait for a few minutes,lol. I figure if just one of these posts goes to someone that can make use of it, then, I feel good. No animosity felt or intended to anyone. Many times I come here and read and not even log in, just read, thanks for having a great site full of info to learn!


----------

